# 40k Into the future



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

BOLS RUMORS: 40k Into the Future... 
Posted by bigred | Monday, August 25, 2008 | news/rumors 47 Comments 


We love to pass on on all the little tidbits we hear and here are some of the latest. We have recieved word that the 40k schedule is shaping up for early-to mid 2009 as follows:

2nd wave Ork :so_happy:
Plastic Gretchin, Stormboys, possible the plastic Battlewagon.

2nd wave Deaemons :shok:
Many Independant Characters, Plastic Daemon Prince, etc...

Apocalypse k:
Lots of chatter out there on this one, but common themes indicate the long-rumored Stompa and one or more Baneblade variants (Stormlord, possibly others) have gotten the green light.

Imperial Guard :biggrin:
These guys are coming with all the same chatter of plastic Stormtroopers, possibly Valkyrie, a new russ variant, and who knows what else.

Necrons :shok:
All the stuff reported here http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/08/rumors-necrons.html

~There is uncertainty as to the exact timing of these releases, and the Apocalypse release could fit into the order anywhere, but these are all described as lining up starting in January 2009. There could definately be lots more releases towards the end of the year, but this should get us to mid-year. Standard caveats apply folks, have at it.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

This all sounds great can't wait for the baneblade variants, and the new guard sound pretty sweet.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG!!!!! plastic daemons i hope they do plague beaers plastic and new greater daemons....wow this is so unexpected (pulls out 2 year plan wishlist) and bloodcrushers that are plastic:grin:


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh good i'll have more time to get used to the old necron codex if this is starting in January.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Not to bust your bubble CoolDude but as of right now the only Daemons that will be made plastic are Plaguebearers, Horrors, and Daemon Princes (Rumor). I have not herd anything about Greater Daemons being made into plastic kits (and we all hope they do) we will just have to wate and see.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Rubbish GW i just bought some metal horros how annoying i wish GW could just release them all in plastic. Mmmmmm yes we shall wait and see, i just have to resist buying too much metal daemons to see what happens to them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

How about some flyers and other Super Heavy varients in plastic please. I Know imperial gets a lot of love but Eldar players I am sure would love to see a Super Heavy/Flyer as plastic.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I really hope destroyers aren't moved to the heavy support section


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Does that apocalypse rumour include the rumour about plastic thunderhawks?? 

It's bull there's no mention of Dark eldar.... I'm going to miss them


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

The question is will they last that long?


Also for the non-chart-readers, blue line is GW stock.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL - I always start up the hobby when GW is at it's lowest stock. Started in '95, joined again in '01, back now in '08. It's my fault!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> The question is will they last that long?
> [/quote]
> 
> Not if they keep pissing off their fanbase by making needless rules changes and jacking up prices they won't.
> ...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

GW has survived many stock crashes and the same players have bitched about the same things since second ed. I look forward to sitting down and playing some games of 5th, the rules look mighty nice from my point of view.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep. As for the chart, it looks like the release of 5th has helped GW as far as rising stocks. They were at a low before July of this year. I think they'll bouce back rather well with the release of 5th and Black Reach. Now if they'd just drop Lord of the Rings and concentrate on WH/WH40K I think they'd do much better for themselves.

They could consolidate or drop the teams (yeah loss of jobs sucks, but what's good for the company) and build more on the WH/WH40K Universe. Plus they might even be able to apply some of the team members to the specialist ranges. C'mon GW give Bloodbowl and Necromunda some love here:grin:


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

no official word on wbb but there is no mention of it in anything recent and a good few people have been told fnp will be replacing it


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

Gannon said:


> C'mon GW give Bloodbowl and Necromunda some love here:grin:



dont forget Gorkamorka. god i loved that game.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't forget Space Hulk. That game kicked ass


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Syph said:


> LOL - I always start up the hobby when GW is at it's lowest stock. Started in '95, joined again in '01, back now in '08. It's my fault!


I think the sharp inclines were due to the campeigns(eye of terror, medusa five, etc) and dawn of war.

I can only attribute the sharp declines due to price rises. Also when did apocalypse come out? We can actually see if it helped haha


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Don't forget Space Hulk. That game kicked ass


I really do miss that game, a little shocked we've never had a successor


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Feel No Pain to replace We'll be Back? Doesn't really seem fair does it? I mean, "We'll be Back" is one of the defining characteristics of the Necrons. 

I guess they figure you don't need a boxed set to play spacehulk anymore. Maybe they want us to make our own game boards and just use the rules for Terminators and Genestealers as published in the codexes. (that isn't the right pluralization of 'codex' I'm sure, somebody help me out?)


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I think 'codexi' is wrong. More often than not using the English plural for Latin is correct.

(I looked this up -- not from Wikipedia)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Codices? As in co-dess-ees


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That's the one, don't ask me why. :mrgreen:

I like the new guard, and if I end up starting those orks, they sound great as well. More orks are always fun anyway.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> Feel No Pain to replace We'll be Back? Doesn't really seem fair does it? I mean, "We'll be Back" is one of the defining characteristics of the Necrons.
> 
> I guess they figure you don't need a boxed set to play spacehulk anymore. Maybe they want us to make our own game boards and just use the rules for Terminators and Genestealers as published in the codexes. (that isn't the right pluralization of 'codex' I'm sure, somebody help me out?)


I suspect the necrons will get more then just fnp to make up for the loss off wbb.

The shame about no space hulk is that it brought in a whole lot of new players, a good few people I know started w40k after having played space hulk


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i want the new imperial guard baneblade troop carrier supposidly it can carry 30 or so men and has a vulcan mega bolter oooo so much fun with 15shots


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think they will replace WBB with FnP, it doesn't reflect the fluff nor do the game mechanics already setup support it.

FnP just allows units to flatout ignore wounds on a roll of 4+, correct? Well WBB doesn't allow them to ignore wounds, it allows them to take it, fall down and then on a roll of 4+ stand back up. BUT, they have to wait till their next movement phase to stand back up.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Scytherayne said:


> I don't think they will replace WBB with FnP, it doesn't reflect the fluff nor do the game mechanics already setup support it.
> 
> FnP just allows units to flatout ignore wounds on a roll of 4+, correct? Well WBB doesn't allow them to ignore wounds, it allows them to take it, fall down and then on a roll of 4+ stand back up. BUT, they have to wait till their next movement phase to stand back up.


Sounds like growing pains and loss of fluffy gameplay.

...which is exactly what GW is doing now.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

---Off Topic---

Baneblade Troop Carrier? I've never heard of such a thing. I know of the Macharius with a Vulcan Megabolter. That was going to be my next Forge World purchase. The only reason I haven't got it yet is because of it's lack of decent Anti-Armor options.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

FnP could fit the fluff of the necron's, think of it as an improved Bionics save. Heck this could honestly be more powerful then WBB with the right application.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> ---Off Topic---
> 
> Baneblade Troop Carrier? I've never heard of such a thing. I know of the Macharius with a Vulcan Megabolter. That was going to be my next Forge World purchase. The only reason I haven't got it yet is because of it's lack of decent Anti-Armor options.


There was a Epic Baneblade troop carrier, Cant remember what it was called though.

As for the Necron rumour, I would be pleased if they moved the C'Tan. The idea of different levels of |Lord is also interesting, and I quite like it. Hopefully IG are next on the release list, as I want a new Russ variant.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> ---Off Topic---
> 
> Baneblade Troop Carrier? I've never heard of such a thing.


The new apocalypse book has this, its called a stormlord.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Seems all these rumours are in a similar vein to what we have already heard. My only grumbal is the 'We'll be Back', its a unique rule that should be saved as all the fuff talks about Necrons reforming after damage and not being able to sustain lots of damage, as Feel no Pain would suggest.
But given GW's drive to dumb down the game I would not be surprised if WBB went.


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> FnP could fit the fluff of the necron's, think of it as an improved Bionics save. Heck this could honestly be more powerful then WBB with the right application.


But changing it to FnP makes them even more like marines, just with a bigger gun. And are still really expensive.


----------

